# Any active Trappers left?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Many years ago (25+) I couldn't wait for the trapping season to start. All the prep work in the summer getting it all ready for the day. Making baits, scents, modifying new traps, dying, waxing, making a bunch of new snares, the list goes on.


I was cleaning the shop out and organizing it when I came to my trapping stuff. I have more traps than I thought.:shock: I found 2 dozen #3, 4 coils still in the boxes. Didn't know I had them. 


I haven't had the bug to get out and long line like I used to do. I'm lucky if I get to set 2-3 dozen a year. I scrapped out all eight of my Bobcat cage traps, triggers and springs is all I kept. Gave a 50 gal. drum of waxed dirt to a trapper buddy. 


Guess I'm getting old or just cant find the rush anymore like I had. Anyone else still getting after it??


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I grew up trapping but it’s been 15 years since I’ve made much effort. 

With urban encroachment being the primary de motivator, I just can’t find much reason to trap in SL County anymore. 

We used to trap for farmers in the valley and did a little along the Jordan River and periodically trapped for private citizens to remove problem animals, but now that farms are a rarity in my area and PETA sympathizers regularly roam the Jordan River Parkway, it’s just not worth the hassle. 

If I lived in a smaller community, it’d still be a hobby that I’d pursue. But given that I’m stuck in suburbia, it’s not practical at this point.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Only thing I ever trapped was
Gophers. I kinda miss it though.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I dabble. I'll put out 10-12 traps if I get some time after upland season ends. 

If I had more time, I'd really get into it. I actually really, really enjoy trapping. Tricking a coyote into stepping on a 2" pan is an amazing outdoor achievement and always makes me feel really clever.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm fortunate enough to have a wife that lets me get out into the mountains by myself often enough. So I've thought about trying it out during winter when I'm not actively scouting/hunting and fur is at it's best, and ticks at their least. Coyotes in January/Feburary come to mind. That said, I know jack didly squat about trapping; reading this thread proves it, cause I have no clue what taxidermist said. :mrgreen:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have a wife that lets me get out into the mountains by myself often enough. So I've thought about trying it out during winter when I'm not actively scouting/hunting and fur is at it's best, and ticks at their least. Coyotes in January/Feburary come to mind. That said, I know jack didly squat about trapping; reading this thread proves it, cause I have no clue what taxidermist said. :mrgreen:


Trapping made me a "rich kid" back in the 70's. My Dad helped me out and I began at the age of 9. Started with Muskrats, moved on to Racoons and Fox on the farm. When I was 14 I would go with Dad on the desert and began trapping Yotes, Bobcat, Badger and what ever else would walk in. Great times and adventures for sure.


----------

